# Just rambling, I suppose. Haha.



## Erika (Nov 4, 2018)

I....I don't know what to title this thread. My last log in date was seven years ago, and although it's been the better part of a decade since I've last been here I caught myself thinking back. We go through our lives. We meet people, interact with them, and create friends that may eventually get lost to the sands of time. There was a time in my life where I lived for my interactions on this board. Where it was this escape from my otherwise mundane social life off my keyboard. 

I miss it. I miss talking to surskitty. Admittedly, I follow them on Twitter and pretend in my head that we're still close friends. Clinging to that connection, even though they probably don't recognize me, and I only ever read their tweets anyway. Haha. I miss reading Opaltiger's posts, and every word reminding me of just how cool they are. Does anyone miss sitting down with their noses practically kissing the screen as they tried to align the perfect pixel for their sprite work? I do, and at the same time I can't imagine myself working on a sprite anymore. I remember always feeling intimidated by Butterfree, and hoping one day I'll be as awesome as she is. I don't think I am yet...or will ever be. 

As we grow older, these memories we've had with each other feel so distant, yet I remember Yahoo! Instant Messenger's group conversations like it were yesterday. How unreliable they were but we had fun regardless. Remember the MS Paint-like application we could use to draw together? I miss that too. Discord has now become this main hud of everything, to the point where even posting on forums feeling like a fading method of communication. Doesn't that kind of suck? 

I grew up on this board, and in this community. By the way, does Mew's Hangout still exist? I should look that up. Being here, and just checking in and reading posts made by new people makes me happy. Being here makes me happy. TCoD still continues to be this place where Pokemon fans, new and old, can still come together and find their home. TCoD was my home, and a part of my heart still belongs here. I've never grown out of Pokemon. I still play it although not as religiously as I have before. There's a chance my Sun play through will never be completed (which, is Salazzle hot or what? Like, whoa.) 

I guess, all in all, I just want to say thank you. To Butterfree for creating this community, and everyone who I was able to call a friend all those years ago. TCoD provided me so many memories that I still cherish to this day and I hope the community only continues to prosper. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Nov 4, 2018)

Welcome back person I don't know


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey, thank you for posting this. I joined after your time, but I can identify with a lot of what you're saying. I'd guess most of the people who are still here, and a whole lot of people who aren't, have those fond memories of reading the site or playing games or just talking to their friends here... I hope in some sense, the memories that everyone's made here are what keeps the sense of community alive.


----------



## mewtini (Nov 6, 2018)

i feel the same way - i actually remember seeing your name around a few times i think, and i kind of faded in and out during my last few years of activity but tcodf still represents a lot of my life thus far. there are definitely a good few people whose profiles i check even though i know they've been gone for a while (though i'm still really glad for the handful of friends i ended up keeping). it's weird to think that such a big part of who i was/am is in the past, and at the same time i could just read through old threads for hours on end and _look_ at these things that have loooong ended


----------



## Green (Nov 10, 2018)

yo, i remember you! i check in on here like once or twice a month tops lol but i hope you're doing ok, feel free to message me on here if you ever wanna reminisce about the old days. it is kind of a bummer how the forum wilted over the years but the people still here seem to really love it


----------



## Jolty (Nov 10, 2018)

so like this is a very big mood!


----------



## shiny jiggly (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm feeling this in this chili's tonight.
Like, I hardly posted back then, but it still felt like home. Seeing how quiet it is nowadays is a bit somber, but it's still worth it to look back at the years gone past.
This was the first message board I ever signed up for, and the memories I'll always keep close.

If anyone wants to chat, just let me know. I've got the phone app on hand.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyAnny (Dec 13, 2018)

Time goes, everything changes. Forums are created and forgotten. People sign up and leave this site... Feeling nostalgic.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 18, 2018)

This community absolutely owned when it was alive maybe it's my nostalgia talking but this is like the only webzone i enjoyed as a middle-to-early highschooler that i dont largely regret. (salutes and screams)


----------



## BCM (Feb 5, 2019)

I miss all you people from my childhood! Feel the same as everything that's been said. I keep showing up on these old sites and reliving my middle school days. Facebook and Reddit can't fill the void left by old fashioned forums.


----------



## haneko (Oct 28, 2019)

I feel the same way about my old - well, not old, but... never mind. My friend. We used to chat all the time via email or Google Hangouts, doing silly roleplays, discussing the anime we were watching or the video games we were playing, and sharing Vocaloid songs we'd found online. Our conversations regularly stretched for three or four hours, even though we knew we would see each other in school the next day.

That would have been at least seven years ago now. Rereading the conversations we had when we were just twelve or thirteen makes me cringe, but more than that, I feel sad. I'm not close to this friend any more, and when I message her, she doesn't reply for months, even if I know she's seen it. I haven't had fun messaging or emailing someone that way for a long time.

You're right. Our experiences and interactions with our friends are so fleeting, and there are so many people who once meant the world to me that I haven't seen or spoken to for years. We just drifted apart, our circumstances changed, and we never bothered to try to continue being close.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 17, 2020)

this post is meaningful today even...

Although it doesn't apply to me who is just brand new anyway.


----------

